# Suche Funkmaus zum Zocken mit hoher Reichweite



## vossi_3 (10. April 2010)

Hallo Leute,

ich suche eine Funkmaus zum Zocken die ohne Probleme durch 2 Wände funkt. Mein Rechner steht im Computerzimmer und der Beamer im Wohnzimmer, ich möchte nicht jedesmal den Rechner umräumen müssen damit ich mal im Wohnzimmer zocken kann. 
Bisher nutze ich eine KeyboardMouse Combi "Wireless Desktop 3000" von Microsoft. Die Maus ist aber zum Zocken nicht zu gebrauchen. 

Ich hatte mir bereits die Microsoft Sidewinder X8 gekauft habe sie aber wieder zurückgebracht weil ich ums Verrecken keine Funkverbindung zustande bekommen habe. Die Mamba von Razer ist mir im Moment zu teuer. 
Alles bis 70,-€ geht in Ordnung die Maus muss auch keinen DPI Rekord aufstellen, auch was die Form angeht bin ich genügsam.
Mein wichtigsten Kriterien sind:
1. sehr hohe Funkreichweite (durch 2 Wände)
2. mindestens 4 Tasten (also mindestens eine Daumentaste)
3. das Mausrad muss eine Rasterung haben 

Ich hoffe es gibt Alternativen zu Sidewinder X8 und Razer Mamba .


----------



## hulkhardy1 (10. April 2010)

Schau mal ob du eine Maus findest die bluetooth unterstüzt, die haben eine recht hohe reichweite, theoretich auf jedenfall.

Aber durch zwei Wände ist schon extrem bin nicht mal sicher ob es so ne Maus überhaupt gibt.


----------



## mcflops (10. April 2010)

haha durch 2 wände des kannst du sowas von vergessen !


----------



## vossi_3 (10. April 2010)

Wieso kann ich das vergessen ?
Die KeyboardMouse Combi "Wireless Desktop 3000" von Microsoft die ich gerade nutze funkioniert auch durch die 2 Wände und die Combi hat mich gerade mal 39,-€ gekostet. Nur ist halt hier die Maus nicht zum Zocken geeignet. Es wird doch wohl ne schnurlose Gamermaus geben die das auch kann....


----------



## maestrocool (10. April 2010)

es gibt keine Maus mit dieser Reichweite, die zum Zocken taugt....denn wegen Latenz sind die Frequenzen (ca 2,4 GHz)der Zocker Mäuse höher und die Reichweite ist durch die Frequenzen eben geringer, ich kann mir nicht vorstellen das eine Bluetooth-Maus niedrige Latenzen hat und zum Zocken taugt (muss ja durch den ganzen Bluetooth-stack).
ach und durch die hohen Frequenzen kommen sie auch sehr viel schwerer durch Wände, selbst wenn sie aus Regibs sind.

mfg Maestrocool


----------



## hulkhardy1 (10. April 2010)

Man darf auch die hohe Datenmenge nicht vergessen die eine zocker Maus übertragen muss, da sie ja eine höhere dpi Zahl hat. Und wenn das Signal dann noch zusätzlich so stark sein muss das es durch zwei Wände geht, ist der Energie verbrauch extrem hoch. 
Würde wohl keinen Sinn machen solche Mäuse zu bauen.


----------



## maestrocool (10. April 2010)

Jep das würd ich auch meinen
außerdem sieht man durch 2 Wände auch kaum mehr den Zockermonitor....
also warum sollten Hersteller auch sowas bauen?

mfg Maestrocool


----------



## vossi_3 (10. April 2010)

Ich habe mir jetzt nach einigem Überlegen doch die Razer Mamba gekauft  und schon ohne den Transceiver auszurichten hat die Verbindung gleich funktioniert. Nach kurzer Ausrichtung des Transceivers ist die Verbindung jetzt perfekt. 
Der Rechner steht im Computerzimmer und ich nutze die Maus 2 Zimmer weiter im Wohnzimmer ( Luftlinie 11 Meter ) .
Subjektiv spüre ich keinen Unterschied zu einer Kabelgebundenen. 
Das alles obwohl die Vorraussetzungen nicht gerade Optimal sind im Computerzimmer steht eine Fritzbox 7270 die fleißig funkt und eine DECT Telefonstation. Ich weiß nicht ob das 119,-€ wert sind aber bei den Bedingungen gibt es keine Alternative.

P.S. ich habe im Wohnzimmer keinen "Zockermonitor" sondern ein Beamerbild mit einer Diagonale von 3 Metern.


----------



## maestrocool (10. April 2010)

schön das du ne passende Zockermaus gefunden hast, wundert mich schon das sie soweit funktioniert.

mfg Maestrocool


----------



## hulkhardy1 (10. April 2010)

Unmöglich durch zwei Wände, das kann mir keiner erzählen. Ich kann es mir nur so vorstellen das er die Türen auflässt und Funkwellen werden auch vom Mauerwerk sehr stark reflektiert und sich so den Weg zum Empfenger durch die Wohnung sucht.
Wenn er alle Türen zu macht wirds garantiert nicht mehr gehen.


----------



## vossi_3 (10. April 2010)

Zwischen Maus und Transceiver sind keine Türen, der direkte Weg geht durch die Mauern. Durch die Türen wäre es ein Umweg. Ich kann nur sagen das es funktioniert, es sind halt Altbaumauern. 
Funkwellen suchen sich übrigens nicht den Weg irgendwohin.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (10. April 2010)

Natürlich machen Funkwellen das, sie werden reflektiert und versteut. Funkwellen breiten sich in alle richtungen gleichzeitig aus nicht nur in eine. So kommst du auch beim Amatörfunk um die halbe Welt durch abstrahlung von Luftschichten und auftreffen auf der Erde, sieht dann aus wie ein Zigzak Muster und änlich wird es bei dir in der Wohnung sein.


----------



## vossi_3 (11. April 2010)

Ich meinte damit, dass Funkwellen nicht wissen "Ich muss zur Maus als Empfänger" und dann gezielt den einfachsten Weg suchen wie zum Beispiel öffene Türen. Die Razer Mamba funkt halt nicht stur auf 2,4 GHz sondern auch plus minus ein paar 100Hz drunter und drüber. Dadurch erhöht sich die Warscheinlichkeit das Ziel zu erreichen und außerdem geht man so anderen Sendern die exakt auf 2,4GHz senden aus dem Weg.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (11. April 2010)

Mach mal alle Türen zu, dann geht nichts mehr, das kannst du mir echt glauben aber ist ja egal freut mich das es bei dir geht und darum geht es ja. Ich wollte halt nur klar stellen das so ne Maus nicht durch zwei Wände funken kann. Also viel spass mit deiner Maus, in Afrika könnte ein ganzes Dorf von dem Preis für so ne Maus ein ganzes Jahr leben! (vorsciht schwarzer Humor).


----------



## Ryokage (11. April 2010)

Oh man, hulkhardy1 du solltest weniger reden, erstens wenn er sagt, dass geht, warum musst du es dann unbedingt besser wissen, bist du der Papst? und zweitens, wenn ich mir deine Hardware anschauen, rechne dir mal aus wie lange man von dem Geld jemanden irgendwo ernähren könnte, also solche Sprüche sollte man echt nur klopfen wenn man es selbst besser macht


----------



## hulkhardy1 (11. April 2010)

Erstens hab ich extra hin geschrieben das es schwarzer Humor ist, aber deutsche hatten noch nie Humor das ist eben euer Problem, (bin Österreicher!) Zweitens kan so ne Funkmaus gar nie nicht durch zwei Wände funken, auser vieleicht Regibs Wände, er ist halt davon ausgegangen das es geht, ich wollte nur seinem Irtum aufklären.


----------



## Blutstoff (11. April 2010)

Ryokage schrieb:


> Oh man, hulkhardy1 du solltest weniger reden, erstens wenn er sagt, dass geht, warum musst du es dann unbedingt besser wissen, bist du der Papst? und zweitens, wenn ich mir deine Hardware anschauen, rechne dir mal aus wie lange man von dem Geld jemanden irgendwo ernähren könnte, also solche Sprüche sollte man echt nur klopfen wenn man es selbst besser macht


 
Er ist halt nen lustiger Österreicher. Schon mal nen unlustigen getroffen? Ich mein, er ist doch so lustig. Hast du nicht gelacht?

@hulk
Wusste bis heute nicht, dass die Österreicher für ihre Komödianten bekannt sind. Wow, du bist ja lustig, höhö....


----------



## vossi_3 (11. April 2010)

Also ich lade das gute Stück gerade auf und wenn der Akku wieder voll ist werde ich den Test bei geschlossenen Türen machen. Gemäß dem Sprichwort "probieren geht über studieren".


----------



## hulkhardy1 (11. April 2010)

Wir hatten wirklich die besten Komiker, ich nenn mal nur zwei, Jörg Haider zum beispiel über den musste ich immer so lachen, die meisten dachten den Misst den er erzählt wäre ernst, dabei war er nur Komiker. Ja und ein Komiker haben wir zu euch über die Grenze geschickt das ihr halt auch mal was zu lachen habt, der hieß glaube ich Adolf H....., ich hoffe ihr deutsche habt ihn nicht so ernst genommen, den kleinen Kreischer. Was ist eigentlich aus dem Komiker geworden??

Wäre super wenn du den Test machen würdest um klarheit in die Sache zu bringen, super von dir das du es machst.


----------



## Blutstoff (11. April 2010)

hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> Ja und ein Komiker haben wir zu euch über die Grenze geschickt das ihr halt auch mal was zu lachen habt, der hieß glaube ich Adolf H....., ich hoffe ihr deutsche habt ihn nicht so ernst genommen, den kleinen Kreischer. Was ist eigentlich aus dem Komiker geworden??


 
Traurig, dass du das zum lachen findest.


----------



## mcflops (11. April 2010)

wohnst du in ner pappschachtel ?
anders kann ich mir das auch nicht vorstellen


----------



## vossi_3 (12. April 2010)

Also das komplette Laden des Akkus hat doch länger gedauert als erwartet.
Jedenfalls habe ich heute den Test gemacht und auch mit geschlossenen Türen habe ich Funkkontakt. Nein ich wohne nicht in einer Pappschachtel  ist berliner Altbau. Wobei ich sagen muss das die Wände nicht sehr massiv sind also das Mauerwerk ist relativ porös. Man könnte einen Nagel direkt in die Wand klopfen.


----------

